# Nets



## Zum (May 22, 2009)

What's everyone using for a dip net?
I don't have one but will be getting one after wearing a lure in the face today,good thing for glasses.
I don't think one of those heavy rubber ones are for me.


----------



## russ010 (May 22, 2009)

the one that I have is rubber netting - but it's not heavy at all. The handle on it is like 42". I got it from WalMart a few years ago for $30... I tried using one of the regular nets a few months ago, but one crankbait later and I'm back to the rubber


----------



## bassboy1 (May 22, 2009)

I still use this old one. 







Found it in my grandparent's basement years back. When it finally flies out, I will get one of the rubber ones, but for now, it has worked just fine for me, aside from a few tangled lures, and I certainly couldn't beat the price.


----------



## Mattman (May 24, 2009)

Beckman nets.

I've got a short handled Steelhead for wading and a Walleye series for my boat. Coated bag so its hookless. Weighted bag so it deploys. Best yoke out there. Nice telescoping handle.

I couldn't believe I was spending the money on that net...but I won't go back to a cheap net again now that I have a Beckman.


----------



## angry Bob (May 25, 2009)

I use a frabil catch and release net. It's not rubber, but it's coated in plasti dip i think. It works great for bass. It holds its shape well, and the fish don't get tangled up in it at all.

https://www.frabill.com/index.php/nav-products?page=shop.browse&category_id=17


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 25, 2009)

i use a 30 y/o net simular to bassboys


----------



## BLK fisher (May 25, 2009)

russ010 said:


> the one that I have is rubber netting - but it's not heavy at all. The handle on it is like 42". I got it from WalMart a few years ago for $30... I tried using one of the regular nets a few months ago, but one crankbait later and I'm back to the rubber


I use the same one and no complaints at all. I also find that my lures don't get hung up in them.


----------



## ilinimud (May 26, 2009)

I dont use one, but would probably do so if i got whacked like you did. LoL Glad it didnt end up worse for you.

For what its worth i have thought about the plastic coated one someone else mentioned.


----------



## Andy (May 26, 2009)

I have this one. Allthough I don't use it often, it's nice to have when I do need it. Got it on sale at Wal-Mart for $12.00.


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2009)

I just bought a beckman musky net myself.....Beckman Pen Magnum Fin Saver...34" x 40" hoop, 4' handle, rubber coated. 







For other fish, I have an old net my dad gave me similar to the one Bassboy posted.


----------



## Zum (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to get a cheapy.
Those heavy rubber nets are only good if the fish gets up to the top and there close to $60 up here maybe if I needed a paddle I'd get one.
I like them thinner rubber ones but there pretty pricey too and I've been fishing a few times since and havn't used one.Short memory.


----------

